# rough cut lumber help



## johndavid (Sep 7, 2016)

I know very little about wood working so - im hoping I can get some ideas here. 

I built a swing set a few months back out of cedar - all the wood was rough cut since its outside and all. Anyways, i have one leftover 2x4 that is rough cut. Can anyone tell me the best way to go from the rough cut to a finished, smooth piece of wood? 

Do I have to plane it? Can/should I just sand it?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 7, 2016)

You could take several approaches. You could plane it by hand, I think I'd buy a 80 tooth fine saw blade and just shave the sides against a fence. Then hand sand with a sanding block.


----------



## jessf (Sep 7, 2016)

Without knowing much about your swing set, i'd stay away from cedar in small dimensions as structural members. I know it's not the question you're asking but i feel abliged to point it out. It may not be an issue but reading it rings some alarm bells.

A surface planer is your best bet in getting an even finish. Hand sanding rough anything to a smooth and even finish is a laborious job.


----------



## johndavid (Sep 7, 2016)

jessf said:


> Without knowing much about your swing set, i'd stay away from cedar in small dimensions as structural members. I know it's not the question you're asking but i feel abliged to point it out. It may not be an issue but reading it rings some alarm bells.
> 
> A surface planer is your best bet in getting an even finish. Hand sanding rough anything to a smooth and even finish is a laborious job.



Gosh planers are expensive


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 7, 2016)

What are you planning to make with it?


----------



## Talim (Sep 7, 2016)

You can use an orbital sander if all you want is smooth sides.


----------



## jessf (Sep 7, 2016)

Well you don't have to buy one, just find a place that will do it for you.



johndavid said:


> Gosh planers are expensive


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 8, 2016)

The question is do you want smooth sides or flat smooth sides?


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 8, 2016)

Oh and off topic but jessf what is the issue with the small dimension cedar as structural members?


----------



## jessf (Sep 8, 2016)

It's not graded like SPF lumber and although it's bug and moisture "resistant" you'll often find voids inside that weaken the structural integrity. It can look good on the outside but inside there might be issues you wont see until it snaps. If you pick up an SPF 2x4 then a cedar one you'll feel the weight difference. We can use it as decking material here in Canada but not structural members. There may be variants out there that are fine and that i am not aware of so I would recommend researching the product if you have concerns.



malexthekid said:


> Oh and off topic but jessf what is the issue with the small dimension cedar as structural members?


----------

